# duck questions



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

whats your favorite way of hunting blind or boat. 

how was your first season? :sniper:

what was the first duck you shot?

why do you like hunting?

whats your favorite place to hunt.

AND

what rate would you give duck hunting 1-10


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

whats your favorite way of hunting blind or boat. **blind*

how was your first season? **good*

what was the first duck you shot? **a teal, maybe?*

why do you like hunting? **because it's fun*

whats your favorite place to hunt. **Michigan-Lakota, North Dakota*

AND

what rate would you give duck hunting 1-10 **A TEN!!! A MF-ING TEN!!!*


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

whats your favorite way of hunting blind or boat. * Boat or in the cattails*

how was your first season? * medicore at best*

what was the first duck you shot? *hen woody*

why do you like hunting? *Just another great excuse to be outdoorsin the fall*
whats your favorite place to hunt. *Northern MN*

AND

what rate would you give duck hunting 1-10 *10, why anything else?*


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I always duck hunt in the cattails, but that wasn't a choice in the question. I figured "blind" was the closest, because it is kinda like a blind-since you are not seen. I don't know, it's the most rational decision I could come up with!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

love bird killing said:


> whats your favorite way of hunting blind or boat.
> 
> how was your first season? :sniper:
> 
> ...


Boat

first season i got skunked

first duck was a banded drake Mallard

I like hunting because i get in the outdoors an be with my dad

favorite place to hunt is Fallon Nevada

*10* :beer:


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> I always duck hunt in the cattails, but that wasn't a choice in the question. I figured "blind" was the closest, because it is kinda like a blind-since you are not seen. I don't know, it's the most rational decision I could come up with!


I'm hardly rational, but I often pave my own roads through questions like these.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

My favorite way of hunting ducks is to be in a nice warm blind. If I have to go where the ducks are I just build a tumbleweed blind to breakup my outline. I also like hunting out of a duck boat providing I can get it out of the wind in a sheltered spot so it isn't rocking while I'm trying to shoot.

My first season was slow.

The first duck I ever shot (if you could call it that) was a hen Merganzer.

I like hunting because I love the thrill of the chase.

In my opinion duck hunting is a 10 plus!

As for my favorite type of place to hunt I would have to say "big water" hunting Greater Scaup and Canvasbacks!

Bob A.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Field Blind for mallards

First Season-a heck of a lot of gadwalls, I didn't have very high standards for the birds I shot. I couldn't hold out on the duck sloughs and wait for the mallards to come back. I would just limit out on blue wings and gaddys.

First Duck- Three curl drake mallard

Why I love duck hunting. Human vs. bird you get to call them in and make them do something they are only supposed to do to a live bird (Tim Grounds). I love everything about greenheads, how they congregate in fields to the thousands. Sit on the smallest sheetwater. Sit out on the ice when it is way to cold and beg you to put the waders on one last time.

Favorite place to hunt- Goodrich, ND

Duck Hunting- depends, mallards 10 everything else 5ish


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

whats your favorite way of hunting blind or boat.______Blind

how was your first season?_______8 ducks 3 geese

what was the first duck you shot?________big old greenhead

why do you like hunting?______the thrill and heart pumping action

whats your favorite place to hunt.______Lake Champlain

AND

what rate would you give duck hunting 1-10________10 but 20 if could


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

whats your favorite way of hunting blind or boat. Boat

how was your first season? Great

what was the first duck you shot? Black

why do you like hunting? Love being out with my dogs!

whats your favorite place to hunt. P.E.I but if not there, Shallow weedy back bays off of the Ottawa River

AND

what rate would you give duck hunting 1-10, 10

Greenhead88,
I'll be in burlington on the 22nd testing my new MM and trying my luck at the fishing!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

whats your favorite way of hunting blind or boat....*Blind*

how was your first season? *Great*

what was the first duck you shot? *A green wing teal*

why do you like hunting? *I like being outside and for the challenge of it.*

whats your favorite place to hunt. *Northern California*

*10*
:beer:


----------

